# Bonehead move destroyed my truck.



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

In our 50 years, this one goes to the top of the list. Driver took the truck out and did not notice the dumper was engaged. He went almost a km before he got to an overpass. Needless to say the overpass won. This was 2 hous into a 10 inch storm we were working. :crying::crying::realmad:
PS the driver was fine, walked away with no injuries.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ohh my!! Thats stinks, glad he was ok!!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear this....

So it's a total write off? Can't tell from the pics, frame bent?


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow that sucks, although it very well could have ended a lot worse! Glad to hear he was OK! I'll bet he needed a new pair of pants after that. I'm willing to bet he'll triple check the dump from now on.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

That sucks, sorry to hear about your truck.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

damn man..... that blows....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ouch, sorry to hear and see that Paul. 

Hope your insurance doesn't jack you around.

PS This post is not meant to be derogatory towards anyone named Jack, it is only a term that I used to imply getting screwed by his insurance company.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

asps4u;948403 said:


> Wow that sucks, although it very well could have ended a lot worse! Glad to hear he was OK! I'll bet he needed a new pair of pants after that. I'm willing to bet he'll triple check the dump from now on.


that sucks big time, i am not sure i would keep someone employeed after something like that!!! acidents happen, but sometimes a accident could have been TOO serious and hurt to many or be to costly to just be let off with a warning,


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Happened to a friend of my dad's about 9 years ago. He took out the 407 overpass sign. He's been a trucker his whole life and was very responsible. I'd be a little more worried about the bridge then the truck. Glad no one was hurt also.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Ouch !!!!!!

Sorry to see that Paul. Glad to hear nobody was hurt.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;948448 said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear and see that Paul.
> 
> Hope your insurance doesn't jack you around.
> 
> PS This post is not meant to be derogatory towards anyone named Jack, it is only a term that I used to imply getting screwed by his insurance company.


I'm not so sure I like the new "PC" Oomkes yet! 



JD Dave;948458 said:


> Happened to a friend of my dad's about 9 years ago. He took out the 407 overpass sign. He's been a trucker his whole life and was very responsible. *I'd be a little more worried about the bridge then the truck*. Glad no one was hurt also.


Me too. This is an unfortunate thaing that happens around here on occasion, whether it be a dump, equipment on trailer, whateever...... Usually the bricge inspection is substantial, probably even worse since that terrible failure in MN a few years ago. I'm sorry that you have to go thru something like this Paul. Best of luck.

BTW, was the PTO engaged & the box creeped up on it's own do to the RPM or what?


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well that sucks...didn't't your pto have a light showing that it was engaged, and most importantly why was it left engaged? I had dump trucks (tri's,short doubles, and tandem's) over the last 12 years so I know where your coming from, good luck.


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Is that a Sh*t stain on the drivers seat??


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well that should buff right out lol


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That realy sucks. Is the frame bent?


----------



## Shadetree Ltd. (Mar 31, 2002)

A garbage truck with front forks did the same here a couple of years ago, died instantly when the pedestrian overpass crushed him and the cab. A friend had the box on his tandem do the same thing this year, he noticed it going up pretty quickly and couldn't stop it. Moisture had collected in the air over hydraulic controls and froze. The expanding ice put pressure on the valve and it started to lift. Had to drain the lift cylinder to lower it. He had followed all inspections and protocols. They now drain their air tanks more frequently and allow the trucks (especially the cabs) to warm up longer before they leave the yard.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, that is too bad. Easy to say now, but we should check our mirrors all the time, especially when getting underway. I agree the bridge is a concern.

This bridge is so low, and gets hit so often, they have a beam in front of the bridge to protect the bridge from impact.

http://www.11foot8.com/


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

That sucks.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow, It acually broke the top of the lift cylinder off. Almost all the trucks I have driven have 2 levers...one for the PTO and the other to lower and raise the body. Had to have both engaged and not notice??


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

thay would not work for me anymore. 

cant tell the box is going up comeon man. 

i have my own dump. and i KNOW When its going up or down. 

then the town needs to modify that road . 

we had a bridge like this in my area. the got tired of it. thay took and dug the road down and sured up the foundations good. now its a 13'6" underpass with a little room to spare. 

13 trucks dead in 13 months is un real. never should have that many in a life time. por signage / warnings / police-dot support tickets given out / lack of controle.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ouch, That had to be a hell of a ride.


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

When I first got my 450 it had a buzzer and light that went off when the body went up. The buzzer is super annoying and when the switch rotted and it stopped working I was happy and left it that way. This fall I was scooping gravel out the truck and the bed was all the way up. When it was time to get more gravel I was distracted and me and my buddy get in the truck and go. After about 4 blocks I hear a horn and the guy coming towards me was flashing his lights, the body was still up. I pulled over quickly and lowered the body, my hart was pounding. Thank good I did not hit anything and there was a bridge in another 1000 feet or so. After that happened I quickly fixed the switch and now the annoying buzzer is back. I would rather listen to it than have any more screw ups. The more you hours you work and are in the truck the more chances something is going to happen. I guess it's best to do what ever you can to reduce those odds.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

This happened to a Penndot driver in my county. Looks like it turned out badly damaged. Here it is:


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Sportsman500??;948737 said:


> This happened to a Penndot driver in my county. Looks like it turned out badly damaged. Here it is:


I like the tailgate spreader set-up on 6 wheelers, but on the big bodies on 10 wheelers they dont belong, your askin for trouble


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicWho left the PTO on, when the truck was parked.????????????????? I know you dont need this kinda BS ,To bad that happened.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

augerandblade;948773 said:


> tymusicWho left the PTO on, when the truck was parked.????????????????? I know you dont need this kinda BS ,To bad that happened.


Exactly & most important why the hell wasnt the driver lookin in his mirrors watchin the friggin body go up....If I owned that truck the driver would be piss tested, before I fire him


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know how you couldn't tell that the bed was going up.....in the dump truck i drove the pto came of the transmission and the truck sounded referent when lifting the bed....and when it was all the way up it was even louder....


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey..when I was 17 I drove a 8 foot high van into a 7 and a half foot valet parking garage.

Needless to say...I was

FIRED


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

TommyMac;948778 said:


> Exactly & most important why the hell wasnt the driver lookin in his mirrors watchin the friggin body go up....*If I owned that truck the driver would be piss tested, before I fire him*


He probably was. If you have a CDL and an accident, go pee in a cup. Don't know how they do it up there.
It really sucks, but glad to see no one got hurt. How did the bridge make out?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

jomama45;948473 said:


> I'm not so sure I like the new "PC" Oomkes yet!


So your admitting to liking the old Mark. LOL


TommyMac;948750 said:


> I like the tailgate spreader set-up on 6 wheelers, but on the big bodies on 10 wheelers they dont belong, your askin for trouble


There is one very large company that uses them around here and they make out well. I have never seen one used on our roads or highways just in parking lots. Which is fine by me.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;948448 said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear and see that Paul.
> 
> Hope your insurance doesn't jack you around.
> 
> PS This post is not meant to be derogatory towards anyone named Jack, it is only a term that I used to imply getting screwed by his insurance company.


Who the he!! are you and what did you do with MarkO?

Nice to hear from you Paul, to bad this is what brought ya here.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;948995 said:


> Who the he!! are you and what did you do with MarkO?


Hee hee hee...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Does he not look behind him at all? Or to the sides for that matter... Assuming he has peripheral vision.. And I know its probably not that bright but I know the little red light on the pto levers would bug me... I would probably be the only one to notice it though.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

dellwas;948395 said:


> Sorry to hear this....
> 
> So it's a total write off? Can't tell from the pics, frame bent?


Truck is finished frame bent, and just to old to put any money into it.


andcon83;948591 said:


> Wow, It acually broke the top of the lift cylinder off. Almost all the trucks I have driven have 2 levers...one for the PTO and the other to lower and raise the body. Had to have both engaged and not notice??


This one had 2 levers. The guy missed several warning signs. When engaged, its very hard to change gears, he had to stop at 3 stop signs, the pump screams at high RPM, once the dump body is at its max it screams even more. I am sure the trail of mistakes is long, and involves more than the driver. Just goes to show ***** happens, and thank God the driver was ok.


cretebaby;948995 said:


> Who the he!! are you and what did you do with MarkO?
> 
> Nice to hear from you Paul, to bad this is what brought ya here.


Nice to be back Crete, its been none stop for me since Dec. 7th. Still have around 10 hrs of work to be all caught up.

By the way the driver hit a concrete overpass, which bent the top of the box back and he went right under and came out on the other side. I am sure the overpass is fine, am waiting to see if they will have to inspect it.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

same thing happen to one of my tri axles on I 95 . driving along the guy hits the pto on by accident while driving under a over pass on 95 right at penns landing , truck flips under overpass logs and stump mulch all over both sides of the highway and my truck gets a spotlight at the 5 oclock news lol


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

So he made it through the accident ok but what does he look like now after you got done with him?


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

Thats too bad Paul, at least nobody was hurt. Here are a few pic my buddy sent me a few years ago of what happened when his employee forgot to open the garage door. Every time I think of expanding and hiring workers I look at these pictures and think I'l better on my own.


----------



## dukeman1019me (Dec 15, 2007)

I got to sit in the traffic waiting for this mess to clear up last march


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Glad to hear he was ok!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

that happend to my dads friend. He was driving a rig for his place of work. But it was a faulty dump body or something. And he was going under an overpass dump started to go up and the front end of the truck went upp and I guess hit the overpass. It messed him up bad tho. He is paralyzed.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

dukeman1019me;950883 said:


> I got to sit in the traffic waiting for this mess to clear up last march


I like the driver still in the seat


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

ON CNN they are just about to show a dumper being left up and hitting a over pass.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Charles;978519 said:


> ON CNN they are just about to show a dumper being left up and hitting a over pass.


Is this the one in Turkey?


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Yea, they just showed it. A few people hurt on the bridge as it collapsed.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

Charles;978530 said:


> Yea, they just showed it. A few people hurt on the bridge as it collapsed.


i missed it, i wanted to see it anyone got a link??


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98296


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks wow bet he lost his job


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

i love how the guy on the far left side of the bridge sees the truck comming and just stands there before he falls. To scared to run??


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

i love how the cars are driving around and over the mess..... don't stop to think someone might be in that mess........ some people


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

wanna sell the rocker pannels outa the truck? lol i need some for my international


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

That's quite the vid. Trcuk driver just walked around in circles.


----------

